# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Κατηγορίες Σπίνων

## yannis37

Όλα τα είδη σπίνων, τόσο τα άγρια ​​όσο και τα οικόσιτα, ανήκουν σε μία από τις τέσσερις οικογένειες σπίνου. 
Αυτές οι οικογένειες είναι τα Fringillidae, Estrildidae, Ploceidae, και Passeridae.

Η οικογένεια *Fringillidae* είναι γνωστή ως «truefinches». Αυτά είναι μερικά από τα πιο δημοφιλή πουλιά κλουβιών. Πολλοί έχουν διακριτικά μπαλώματα στους ώμους ή διακριτικά στα φτερά και στις ουρές. Τα αρσενικά έχουν συνήθως έντονα χρώματα, ενώ τα θηλυκά είναι πιό θαμπά.
Υπάρχουν διάφορες υπο-οικογένειες και 125 + είδη σπίνων σε αυτή την οικογένεια.
 Οι σπίνοι Fringillidae γενικά φωλιάζουν σε θάμνους ή δέντρα. Γεννούν συνήθως 3-5 αυγά, με περίοδο επώασης γύρω στις 12-14 ημερες.



     Μερικοί σπίνοι της οικογένειας Fringillidae:


Canary - Serinus       canariaCuban Melodious       Finch - Tiaris canoraEuropean       Goldfinch - Carduelis carduelis Green Finch - Serinus       mozambicusHawaiian finches       - Fringilla sp. House Finch - Carpodacus       mexicanusOrange-breasted       Bunting or Rainbow Bunting - Passerina leclancheriiRed Siskin - Carduelis       cucullat


Η *Estrildidae*  οικογένεια αποτελείται από τους σπίνους που προέρχονται από την Αφρική, την Ασία και την Αυστραλασία. Στη φύση, οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς ζουν σε μικρά κοπάδια. Υπάρχουν 133 είδη + σπίνων σε αυτή την οικογένεια.
   Αυτή η οικογένεια περιλαμβάνει μερικά από τα πιο όμορφα χρώματα. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές τις ποικιλίες σπίνου ζουν καλά στην αιχμαλωσία. Μερικοί απ 'αυτούς, και κυρίως το waxbills έχουν ένα γλυκό τραγούδι. Οι περισσότεροι είναι πολύ ανθεκτικοί και μπορούν να προσαρμοστούν σε διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες, αν και υπάρχουν μερικοί που δεν μπορούν να ανεχτέξουν πάρα πολύ κρύο.
Στους περισσότερους αρεσει μια κλειστή φωλιά από χόρτα σε ένα κυκλικό σχήμα με μια πλαϊνή είσοδο. Συχνά, το αρσενικό θα προσθέσει μια "φωλιά του κόκορα" στην κορυφή της φωλιάς όπου θα κοιμάται μόνος. Γεννούν 4-8 αυγά, με μια περίοδο επώασης 10-21 ημερών.


Λίστα των σπίνων στην οικογένεια Estrildidae:

*Grass Finches and Parrot Finches:*
Diamond Sparrow       - Stagonopleura guttata or Emblema guttata European       Bullfinch, Northern Bullfinch - Pyrrhula pyrrhulaGouldian Finch - Poephila       gouldiaeMasked Grass       Finch Poephila personataOwl Finch or       Bicheno's Finch Poephila bichenoviParrot finch,       Blue-faced Parrot Finch Erythrura trichroaParrot Finch, Red-headed Parrot Finch - Erythrura       psittaceaParson Finch - Poephila cinctaRed-tailed       Finch, Star Finch - Bathilda ruficauda Shaft-tailed       Finch, Long-tailed Grass Finch - Poephila acuticaudaZebra finch - Poephila guttata castanotis*Waxbill Finches:*
Cordonbleu       Waxbill Estrilda angolensisCordonbleu,       Red-cheeked Waxbill Uraeginthus bengalusGolden-breasted       Waxbill Amandava subflavaLavender Finch Estrilda       coerulescensOrange-cheeked       Waxbill Estrilda melpodaOrange-breasted       Waxbill Estrilda subflavaPurple       Grenadier Uraeginthus iathinogasterRed-billed       Firefinch Lagonosticta senegalaRed-eared, Gray       or Black-rumped Waxbill Estrilda troglodyteStrawberry finch or Red Avadavat Estrilda       amandavaViolet-eared       Waxbill Uraeginthus grantinus*Munia - Mannikin Finches:*
African       Silverbill Lonchura cantansBronze Mannikin       Lonchura cucullata Cutthroat Finch       or Ribbon Finch Amadina fasciataIndian       Silverbill Lonchura malabaricaJava Sparrow or       Rice Bird Padda oryzivoraSociety Finch or Bengalese Lonchura striataSpice finch or Nutmeg mannikin Lonchura       punctulat*Munia - Nun Finches:*
Black-headed       Nun or (also called Chestnut Munia) Lonchura malacca atricapillaThree-colored       Nun (also called Chestnut Munia) Lonchura ferruginosa malaccaTri-colored Nun       (also called Chestnut Munia) Lonchura malacca malaccaWhite-headed       Nun Lonchrua maja Estrildidae
Η οικογένεια* Ploceidae* αποτελείται από Weavers και Whydahs τυπους σπίνων. Αυτοί οι σπίνοι βρίσκονται κυρίως στην Αφρική, αν και μερικοί είναι στην Ευρώπη και την Ασία. Είναι μικρά πουλιά που τρώνε σπόρους και τα περισσότερα είναι πολύ ανθεκτικά. Υπάρχουν διάφορες υπο-οικογένειες και 156 + είδη σπίνων σε αυτή την οικογένεια.
• Weavers:
Τα αρσενικά *Weaver* είναι θαμπά χρώματα, εκτός από κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, κυρίως μαύρο ή μπλε του ατσαλιού και τα θηλυκά τείνουν να είναι καφέ. Είναι δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσεις ένα ζευγάρι, όταν τα αρσενικά δεν είναι σε παραγωγική περίοδο               • Whydahs:
Τα *Whydahs* είναι κίτρινα ή καστανά και τα αρσενικά έχουν πολύ μεγάλες ουρές κατά τη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου, από περίπου 8 "(20cm) έως και 16" (40cm).
   Στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον είναι κοινωνικοί. Αυτά τα πουλιά συχνά αναπαράγονται σε αποικίες, Κλειστές φωλιές από χόρτα, φύλλα ή ακόμη και λάσπη που έχουν απάρει από κλαδιά. Οι περισσότεροι γεννούν 2-4 αυγά, με μια περίοδο επώασης 11-17 ημερών. 

Λίστα των σπίνων στην οικογένεια Ploceidae:



Weaver Finches:
Golden-crowned       Bishop Euplectues afraOrange Weaver Euplectes       orix franciscanaWhydah Finches:
Paradise Whydah       Vidua paradisaea Pin-tailed Whydah Vidua macroura

 Η οικογένεια *Passeridae* αποτελείται από μικρά, κοινωνικά πουλιά που ζουν κυρίως στην ύπαιθρο. Είναι ως επί το πλείστον σπόροφαγα. Το φτέρωμά τους είναι ως επί το πλείστον καφέ, κάστανο και γκρι αν και μερικά έχουν κάποια μαύρα. Στην περίπτωση του snow Finch, υπάρχουν λευκά και κίτρινα σε μερικά είδη. Υπάρχουν 32 είδη + του σπίνου σε αυτή την οικογένεια.
Λίστατωνσπίνωνστηνοικογένεια Passeridae:



Passeridae      Finches:
Golden Sparrow Passer       luteusHouse Sparrow Passer       domesticusWhite-winged       Snow Finch Montifringilla nivalis


Οι περισσότεροι σπίνοι Passeridae κατασκευάζουν ογκώδες κλειστές φωλιές σε βάλτους και γεννούν 2 έως 7 αυγά που επωάζονται σε 12-15 μέρες.


Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες....just google it......εγώ ακόμα αυτό κάνω. ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αψογος ο νεος....Μπραβο Γιαννη.....

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ σε ευχαριστουμε !!!!   ::

----------


## geam

μπράβο Γιάννη

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη πολλα μπραβο και ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## yannis37

ας βάλω και καμια φώτο

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πανέμορφα είναι! Σε μαγεύουν τα χρώματά τους!!!

----------


## dimitris b

οι φωτογραφιες δεν λειτουργουν :sad:

----------


## jk21

θα το δει ο Γιαννης και θα μας πει .δειχνει οτι μαλλον δεν υπαρχουν πια στο αρχικο σημειο

----------

